# Recommend in-ceiling speakers?



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Can anyone recommend in-ceiling rear surround speakers?

max $100 per speaker. To be used in a 5.1 system, I have not picked other speakers yet, I thought I would start with the rears.
I intend to use with a Pioneer VSX-1021-K (spec below)

Power Output Per Channel(20Hz-20kHz,.08%[email protected])	90
Power Output Per Channel ([email protected])	110
Power Output Per Channel ([email protected])	130

Thanks
Scott


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The only thing that I can recommend is to get ones that have a directional tweeters in them. That way sound can be directed back to the seating locations. I believe there are several manufacturers who make this type of in ceiling speaker.


----------



## xjbandit (Apr 5, 2011)

I would check out audiogon, I have 6 B&W in ceiling speakers in my house, 2 of which I use in a 5.1 set up as the rear surrounds and they are great offering selectable slope options. Check out the CCM 600 series.

XJ bandit


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

boston acoustic website has an outlet section check regulary some steals are on there sometimes


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Audio Advisor has Energy in-ceiling speakers on sale at your price. I can't comment on how they sound but they look like and spec out like nice speakers.:T


----------

